# Travis Kalanick Buys Manhattan Penthouse for $36 Million



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

*The ride-hailing giant's former leader purchased a Soho apartment with a private 20-foot outdoor pool in a Renzo Piano-designed building









Travis Kalanick, co-founder of ride-hailing giant Uber who was pushed out as chief executive by investors last year, has inked a deal to buy a glamorous New York City penthouse for about $36.4 million, according to people familiar with the deal.








The Soho penthouse is located in an under-construction building on Broome Street, in a building designed by Pritzker Prize-winning Italian architect Renzo Piano. It was on the market for $40.5 million, The Wall Street Journal reported in April. 








The four-bedroom apartment measures 6,655 square feet and will have a private elevator that opens into the unit, floor-to-ceiling windows and two terraces leading from the entertaining spaces. It also will have a rooftop terrace with a private 20-foot heated outdoor pool and an outdoor kitchen.

The building, which is slated to be completed by the end of the year, will include a private covered porte-cochere with a mechanical parking system that moves cars into a garage. There will also be a fitness center and a 55-foot pool.

Italian real-estate firm Bizzi & Partners Development is developing the project in partnership with Aronov Development and Halpern Real Estate Ventures. Douglas Elliman Development Marketing is leading sales at the building.

https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/uber-co-founder-travis-kalanick-buys-manhattan-penthouse-for-36-million-1541606432*


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

doodooDIAMONDstatus said:


> But now everyone knows his address perfect place to picket & make his neighbors happy.


From atop of his penthouse looking downward towards the street, all the picketers will appear as ants.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

I had a weird feeling looking at the highrise next to the pool...it reminded me the Texas school books depository....


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

A house built by millions of ants.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Thats a long fall to the street from the Ivory Tower..


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Ubereater said:


> I had a weird feeling looking at the highrise next to the pool...it reminded me the Texas school books depository....


Just wondering if anyone will get that!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Just wondering if anyone will get that!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ubereater said:


> I had a weird feeling looking at the highrise next to the pool...it reminded me the Texas school books depository....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> *The ride-hailing giant's former leader purchased a Soho apartment with a private 20-foot outdoor pool in a Renzo Piano-designed building
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD !
I hope he enjoys the hell out of it !

Travis worked hard for everything he got.
A REAL HUSTLER.

BEST WISHES TO " OUR FEARLESS LEADER"!

Just Dont invite Ariana Huffington over.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

He bought the unit that Bill Cosby had to sell in order to pay his attorneys. Cosby’s little black book was included in the purchase.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> A house built by millions of ants.


Built by the sucker investors, really. Since they don't get enough money from the pax to pay for the drivers we know it's the investors that pay his salary, not drivers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ubereater said:


> I had a weird feeling looking at the highrise next to the pool...it reminded me the Texas school books depository....


Or do you mean the tower on the UT campus?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't wish him well. Tis would be better if his new digs were in Rikers Island


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

i hope he falls off a balcony.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Fall off ? Id rather he jump off the balcony.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I hope he takes up sailing.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

He sure did cash in a golden ticket considering he should’ve faced a grand jury for a multitude of reasons.


----------

